# breeds of livebarers??? i need everyones help!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i am wondering whats out there for livebarers! can you guys please tell me as many livebaringbreeds of fish as you can? that would be great!


----------



## happykitsune (Sep 24, 2007)

Lets see how many I can think of...

Guppy
Endler
Molly
Platy
Swordtail
Mosquito fish

Umm....can't think of ne others. That should help I hope.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i can think of another Godieds


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I lost count a long time ago, but there's like 75 or so different kinds of livebearers at least. You'll probably never hear about most of them unless you join the American Livebearer Association or something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

anableps
*livebearers*
halfbeaks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

great white shark


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^^^

lmfao


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks! i was just looking for more options of fish to add to my collection!


----------

